# Lets see some rustic furniture



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I just finished these bedside tables for a house warming gift for friends of mine. The tops are 2 oak boards joint together cut from property, with walnut branch edging. The legs & shelf are cherry slabs 8/4, bottom shelf threw tenon with walnut wedge's, walnut bow ties for checks. Finish 3 coats clear satin poly. Hope you like it. So lets see some pics.


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Ahh love stuff like this, good work


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Thank you. Hope to see others post pics.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I just started a 4x8 dining room table that I hope to have done by Friday. I'll post pictures of it. Otherwise you can go to my website to see my work.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Sound like a plan, good luck


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Wow only 2 post. Thought there were more rustic furniture builders. Come on I know your out there


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I don't have any rustic furntiure to show, but I sure hope that others join in and post their work. Your pieces are gorgeous. Your scalloped edge on the table tops are very cool and inventive. I love this sort of work and obviously, you have mastered it. Great work.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Thanks kenbo I appreciate that, but the true master is you with that little motorcycle. Very tedious work. That's why I like rustic because if it's not perfect its rustic lol.


----------



## fromtheforty (Jan 15, 2011)

Here is couple of pieces I've done in the past. The king bed was massive but the picture doesn't really show it. The nightstand in the picture is 32" tall and 24" wide to give you some reference to its size. 

Geoff


----------



## fromtheforty (Jan 15, 2011)

A couple more just for the hell of it!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Wow. Very nice work. I haven't built anything of that size like beds or dressers. I like the cabinets alot. The cedar slab coffee table looks like something built. 









6' cedar slab I got in Tennessee, the base is a tree stump I found on the shore up in three lakes Wisconsin.


----------



## brizak79 (May 20, 2011)

Hall tree made from Pine, with a Ebony & Mahogany stain.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Dominick
Fromthefourty
Love those coffee tables with tree cut slabs.

Dominick , the base out of (I assume) driftwood is quite fitting.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

The cedar slab table base is a tree stump.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Brizak the chair is cool. If it didn't have that slab kinda looks like an electric chair , no offense. I still like it.


----------



## buktotruth (Nov 15, 2010)

Dominick said:


> Wow. Very nice work. I haven't built anything of that size like beds or dressers. I like the cabinets alot. The cedar slab coffee table looks like something built.
> 
> <img src="http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=31119"/>
> 
> 6' cedar slab I got in Tennessee, the base is a tree stump I found on the shore up in three lakes Wisconsin.


Wow. That looks beautiful. Do you have any tips or resources for working on life edge wood?


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Dominick
I questioned it (driftwood vs root) was because living where we do, there is a lot of driftwood on lake shores up north of us. Especially Lk. Mich.. I've picked up some choice weathered pieces, off of Rt-2 in Michigan. Thinking about it, however, the driftwood is usually not very strong, and too lightweight for a base.
Again, a beautiful combo.
Do you sell your products? I'm in the process of finding outlets to move a few items in our area (n/e illinois, wauconda area).


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Bucktotruth not sure exactly what your wanting to know, as far as slabs I treat them the same as for any type of stock. Not sure that helps. As far as resources are you wanting to know where to find slabs like that. be more specific. Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Aardvark on my post earlier I stated I found it up in 3 lakes wis , I can assure you it's not driftwood it's a tree stump,it's heavy


----------



## buktotruth (Nov 15, 2010)

Dominick said:


> Bucktotruth not sure exactly what your wanting to know, as far as slabs I treat them the same as for any type of stock. Not sure that helps. As far as resources are you wanting to know where to find slabs like that. be more specific. Thanks for your kind words.


 I'm wondering how you deal with the live edge part of it? Do you finish it? Sand it? what do you do?

I have some live edge maple that I'd like to make into a bench.

Thanks!
Jeff


----------



## fromtheforty (Jan 15, 2011)

Dominick,

It funny that you got the base for your red cedar table in Three Lakes. My top was purchased just down the road in Eagle River, although it originated from Texas. I wish I could find more large ERC slabs like that. That piece has always been an eye catcher for me.

Geoff


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Aardvark I found the base up in three lakes wis and yes its a tree root stump its not drift wood, I can assure you its heavy and it's very solid. Not sure what kind of tree it is but the table is very stable. It's for sale you can view on website www.woodicreate.com thanks for your kind words.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Bucktotruth. When working on slabs yes I do finish them.if the bark is on there and it's stable/bug free I'll leave it depending on design. I try not to sand live edge because I don't want to take away from the natural look of slab, I usually let the wood tell me what it wants to be. I might have slabs sitting around waiting for future ideas it all depends. Hope this helps. Good luck just make sure slabs are dry. Benches i make are usually 8/4


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Geoff. The cedar slab I got when I was in Tennessee. Not sure where to find any around up north but I'm sure it wouldn't be that hard. I love it up in eagle river st germain area.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Buktotruth here's a walnut slab bench I made with a crotch slab back rest with bowtie inlays finish 2 coats of Danish oil and 3 coats of poly. Im trying to send a picture of it but won't send I'm up in door county so service is pretty bad. I'll post later.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Nice Site, Dominick.
I saved it for future reference.
You do work like I'm experimenting with. Not the log type so much, but the slab stuff.
Current acquisitions for future projects is:
1) 8" and 6" thick slabs of oak burl, 3ft long on one. about 4 in all and multiple small chunks.
2) ~25 to 30 ft of hollow logs, in maple. 2 to 6" sidewalls, and 42" across. I cut them to 17" and 27" heights for future tables.

All are in drying mode, and some is ready to go.
It would be interesting to meet up.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Yea that would be nice. Are you going to woodworking show this month in Schaumburg on the 25th


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Didn't know about it, Dom.
Where?
I will now.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Delivered this yesterday.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Nice slab!
Good and tight. Looks to be a solid 2" thick, + a tad ? 
I think I know the wood, but can you tell us what species?

My Mom + Dad would have a cow if I showed up at his cabin with that. And they raise no livestock.


----------



## danyankee425 (Apr 10, 2011)

fromtheforty said:


> A couple more just for the hell of it!
> 
> 
> View attachment 31115
> ...


wow this stuff looks great. like i'm looking at a show room pics from those specialty catolougs. truely crafted well, well done sir, well done


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice table Dave I like the live edge. It's a pine top probably white pine with epoxy/resin. Slab looks like 16/4. Keep em comin. I can't send photos only text I'm in door county and service is very bad.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Aardvark I'll contact you when I get back home.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

aardvark said:


> Nice slab!
> Good and tight. Looks to be a solid 2" thick, + a tad ?
> I think I know the wood, but can you tell us what species?
> 
> My Mom + Dad would have a cow if I showed up at his cabin with that. And they raise no livestock.


It's 3" thick and White Pine.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I said 16/4 I meant 12/4 my bad.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks Dominick
Looking forward to it.

I did find out about the Schaumburg wood working show.
25-26-27th, at the Renaissance Ctr. (or next to the Ren Hotel).
My son has been awestruck by the carving wood bug as of late. We will be going.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Big Dave 
White Pine was my guess.
3" is heavy duty. You could drop a V-8 block on top of that puppy.
Too nice to do so, and in fact I'd be pulling out the coasters.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I'll be leaving door co. Soon I'll e-mail you later.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

10-4


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Dominick said:


> Bucktotruth. When working on slabs yes I do finish them.if the bark is on there and it's stable/bug free I'll leave it depending on design. I try not to sand live edge because I don't want to take away from the natural look of slab, I usually let the wood tell me what it wants to be. I might have slabs sitting around waiting for future ideas it all depends. Hope this helps. Good luck just make sure slabs are dry. Benches i make are usually 8/4 thick.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Here's walnut bench with crotch backrest with bowtie inlays









Sorry picture not so good.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Saw that on your site.
A bit too nice for outside. A great Foyer piece


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Yes it really not made for outside. I really don't make thing for outside. Wood water & whether just don't mix.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

I had some old glue lam beam scraps laying around so a made this table with them.

Bret


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Glue-lam is great stuff. 
It's almost worth buying chunks for things like what you show.
VERY STABLE !
I've had a lot of experience with them for engineering purposes and have a company to use . 
They were also used early on as arched church beams, but have come a long way since the 1950-60's

Generally fir, and somewhat void of knots. Factory gluing already done. Just take down the surface.
Sizes vary. Name your thickness.
Fine joinery scares me, but it looks like you have a handle on it.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Bret that table is hot I like the boxy look and the claw feet look cool great job on it, what kind of finish are you going with. I saw a video of a guy carving the claw feet before it was cool how he did it to create the ball.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Lola Ranch said:


> I had some old glue lam beam scraps laying around so a made this table with them.
> 
> Bret


That's not "Rustic"... Ya show off! :laughing: love them feet!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes, it is too Rustic! It sits outside next to the BBQ. I would not fillet a salmon on my nicer furniture:laughing:

Bret


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

^(yipes)^
I don't classify it as rustic.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Lola Ranch said:


> Yes, it is too Rustic! It sits outside next to the BBQ. I would not fillet a salmon on my nicer furniture:laughing:
> 
> Bret


Hahaha... I actually did laugh out loud! I've never tried ball n claw feet. How involved is it?

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Here's a coffee table I made awhile back it's elm that was cut from my parents house. 4 discs mortise & tenon legs & top 2 disc have stretcher hidden underneath. Kinda looks like michigan.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Gotta ask.
How in the He)) did you keep the disks from checking/cracking.
I just finished a sawcut wedge (the one taken out to down a tree). It split some and I lived with the results in the project. It added a little character to it.

(I'll call today, Dom)


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Well the truth of the matter they did check. There's not much you can do about it, as the wood dries the annual rings tend to separate. The bottom to cookies didn't check that bad , but the top where the two are opened up quite a bit. This was a prototype build. I don't like doing this technique that often. Different woods do different things. I don't have after pics.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

depends on what u call rustic. these are the last few things ive done


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Not bad they look like there made from old skids. Great for outside.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

the first and last were the middle was made from a tree i had sawn that we picked up from storm damage.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

What kind of tree?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Dominick said:


> Here's a coffee table I made awhile back it's elm that was cut from my parents house. 4 discs mortise & tenon legs & top 2 disc have stretcher hidden underneath. Kinda looks like michigan.
> 
> <img src="http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=31354"/>
> 
> <img src="http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=31355"/>


I'm not really into the 'rustic' stuff but that's pretty cool!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Thanks Tom much appreciated.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

Dominick said:


> What kind of tree?


loblolly pine. 24 inches at the butt end. got about 120 bdft out of that 10ft log


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Never heard of that type of pine. Where does it grow?


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

Dominick said:


> Never heard of that type of pine. Where does it grow?


 i was told this on THIS very forum. i am in Fort Valley GA


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

Dominick said:


> Never heard of that type of pine. Where does it grow?


http://www.sfrc.ufl.edu/4h/Loblolly_pine/loblpine.htm


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Someone told you it was loblolly pine? Or is this something you now as fact not sure on your comment, sorry for the confusion. Just curious. Thanks


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

Dominick said:


> Someone told you it was loblolly pine? Or is this something you now as fact not sure on your comment, sorry for the confusion. Just curious. Thanks


i postedf it when i got it and it could be so i just believed what they told me. idk for fact what it is.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I'm confused I thought you said you cut a 10' log and got 120 bdft.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's cool. I have a bunch more rustic stuff. I make mostly tables and benches. Here's a table I did out of walnut and cherry logs, top is walnut cut in half,jointed then glued up,cherry legs morticed & tenoned no metal fasteners.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

Dominick said:


> I'm confused I thought you said you cut a 10' log and got 120 bdft.


i did. nevermind on the posting on here about the type. i musta been dreamin or somthin. whatever it is, it is what it is. lol


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

Dominick said:


> That's cool. I have a bunch more rustic stuff. I make mostly tables and benches. Here's a table I did out of walnut and cherry logs, top is walnut cut in half,jointed then glued up,cherry legs morticed & tenoned no metal fasteners.
> 
> View attachment 31434


very nice piece


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Dom.
I just cut into the 1st hollowed log and got her set up for a coffee table (16" tall). Finished roughing it out yesterday. It's done in 2 "C" shapes (sorta, since it's really rustic) , like we discussed.
Now the effort will be getting all that bark residue off, and getting it sanded down to an acceptable level for clearcoat. That is murder. I'm hitting it with a high speed grinder with 36 grit. It tends to gouge it a bit and next I'll hit it with a DA sander with 40 grit to flatten it out, followed by 120 grit. 

This is going to take some time. I just feel it.
I'll photo it again and send you a shot, via e-mail.

(sorry guys. I haven't figured how to download photo's o the site. I'm computer illiterate, and bought an Apple just because I'm so bad...and because it is a tree...Ha. Also it all started with Adam/Eve with an Apple, so so am I. (yup, I'm a sinner, (forgiven)))


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Hey Dan why don't you just leave it on there if its not falling off maybe it would have nice contrast when finished


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

I would, Dom, but it's just too blotchy looking up close. 
Around the knotted areas I do leave some coloring in it for contrast.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's fine. Do what you think feels right you you. It'll look good either way. Can't wait for finish.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Photo's sent via e-mail, Dom.
(sorry folks, I don't know the technique of posting pix's of my work here)


----------



## custom_c10 (Nov 26, 2010)

Aardvark: An easy way to do it is:
- tinypic.com
- Click "Browse" to choose your file
- Choose "Message Board" in the "Resize" dropbox
- Click upload

This will give you a link that you can copy into your post for the forum.

Sorry to be off topic guys, beautiful pieces posted so far though!


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks, custom_c10

I'll give er a shot. Basically a hunt and peck, computer illiterate type.
I work better with my hands than my fingers.


----------



## gporpora (Nov 10, 2013)




----------

